# I get this error....



## TICEYSOFT (Oct 28, 2006)

when posting a reply to a post

Ran into problems sending Mail. Response: 550 Requested action not taken: mailbox unavailable or not local

DEBUG MODE

Line : 165
File : smtp.php


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

That's cos someone has already posted on the same thread and ticked the 'notify me when a reply is posted' check-box - the Forum has 'problems' sending the notification emails.

Read other posts on this board and you'll see you're not the only one who's noticed.

Your reply is still posted though, so you don't need to worry unless you check the 'notify' box too


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Forum's up the Jonathon Creek again tonight.

The 'Off Topic' Forum is showing the last post as:

01 Jan 1970 01:00

I know that it does sometimes feel like that was the last original post but!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I rarely seem to be able to post anything at the moment with the following message reported:



> Could not insert new word matches
> 
> DEBUG MODE
> 
> ...


Trying to edit a post produces the following:



> Error in deleting post
> 
> DEBUG MODE
> 
> ...


The search facility reports a similar problem but strangely PMs seem to work. I sent Jae a text but have not heard anything yet.

John

P.S. If this has worked it may be because it's the first reply I've made to this thread. I could only get one reply to the other thread saying "Test" but could not then edit it or send another reply!


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

John,

Your same post appears in the "other" thread, but you can only see it if you hit reply and look at the Topic Review window below the edit box.

Weird eh?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Jae's fixed it now


----------

